# how do YOU move with tanks?



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok well im moving in a week and i wanted to tell you guys my way of moving. i have about 10 tanks setup and its going to be a big ordeal. i then thought you guys could share your moving experiences with more then 2 or 3 tanks. OR anything youd change about my plan

well first i will have stands set-up allready in the new house and a few 20longs to keep the fish content. then i plan to go to the old apt. put the fish in buckets AND bags and drain the tanks/take out decor. i plan on LEAVING the substrate in the tanks because the fish are going back in them in a hour, ill leave a little bit of water(you cant get it all anyways) to keep the substrate bacteria alive. set the tank up in the new house, add water, add decor back then fish.

i can also combine a few tanks at the apt, so i can take more empties and have them allready set-up.

you guys need to understand i have moderatly big tanks, this will be a whole seprate day, just to move/setup fish tanks... im dreading it.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

What I did (moved 40+ tanks...and some prized fish) cross country was set up a clear Rubbermaids with air driven (aged) sponge filters at the new place...and drop the fish into this temporary set-up until I was ready to set up my new fish room.

Trying to do it all at once is too hard.

The fish will be fine in the rubbermaids (if you stock appropriately, keep a cover on them and change water).


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

If your moving locally, I used to drain all but an inch of water so I dont lose bacteria in the gravel and bag the fish like I did when I worked in a petshop. I also folded a blanket under the tanks to help with the bumps when driving.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

We have always moved fairly close to where we used to live so I never had to do it all at once. Still a pain though!! I found for me that it helped to do like 2 tanks at a time (I have 9 tanks) and at the same time I was moving smaller boxes of stuff too. That way I wasn't overwhelmed with all the fish at one time. The fish tanks were the last thing to be taken down and the first to be put back up. I used my handy coolers to transport the fish, drained the water down in the tanks to just cover the gravel, and buckets to hold any heavy decor that might get pushed around. Once we got to the new place an airpump with airstone was added to the coolers while the tanks were set back up. BTW, you can avoid more cloudiness to the water if you pour your water onto something like a big rock or even a plate.

Good luck!! I hate moving, but I think I hate moving with fish even more!! :wink:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

atleast im not the only one whos had to do it... imma tank 2-3 tanks at a time... but do it nonstop all **** day


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The last three times Iâ€™ve moved I made one weekend out of moving furnitureâ€¦ the next one moving fish tanksâ€¦

I usually collect stuff over time that I donâ€™t have room to set up and when I move I then have a new set up or twoâ€¦ these come in real handy during the moveâ€¦

The week before I combine any fish that I can to empty out a tank or twoâ€¦ then prep those tanks to moveâ€¦

Move all my empty tanks to the new house and set them upâ€¦

Take fish to fill those tanksâ€¦ move some other fish into Rubbermaid tubs at the old house to free up more tanksâ€¦

Take those empty tanks to the new house and set them upâ€¦

Back and forth and back and forthâ€¦ constantly juggling fish from tank to Rubbermaid to tankâ€¦

My more special fish get the priority treatmentâ€¦ It sounds like you know how to keep bacteria aliveâ€¦

Just make sure you trust the guy on the other end of the tankâ€¦ I ended up underneath a 4x2x2 120 gal with 2~3â€


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

At least you saved the tank! :wink:


----------

